# Help with Installed Microphone on PC



## BonkersCookies (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys!
I am in need of help with this problem.
To begin with I have a Compaq Presario F700 and I want to use the Mic 
installed. Now I am also using Windows Vista, when I open up Skype and I want to make a call it says that my microphone is really quiet. So I go to the Control Panel and check to see if its working and it says that it is. Now I make noise and they say that they don't hear anything.
Soo what could be the problem!?!?!?!
If anyone can help me with this problem it would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you soo much in advanced,
BonkersCookies!


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to TSF!! 
Try right-clicking on the sound icon in your system tray. Then select recording devices. Make sure the levels are up enough. Notebook microphones can be a bit hard to pick up sound anyway.


----------



## BonkersCookies (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanx for replying csc2000e!
Well I know the sound levels are all the way up...Now I have raised the volume to its Max. and it still won't work. 
Do you think it's a problem with the mic itself where it does not work!?


----------

